# Night sweats anyone???????



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, is anyone experiencing night sweats? i have been having them now for about 4 nights or so, i usually get them before AF arrives but not sure if it is AF, the progesterone or possible BFP? i am now 9dp2dt.

Going slightly mad, only 4 more sleeps to go to OTD!!! 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Nic99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Jan
I am half way through my 2ww and experienced night sweats for the first time last night!  I am normally cold at night - hands and feet especially - but I was burning up last night.  DH said I was like a radiator and I even woke at 1am as I was so hot.  This is my 2nd cycle of IVF and I have also had 6 cycles of OI and never had it before.  Lets hope its a sign of a BFP!


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi ladies ... I just got my bfp on Sunday at 11dp5dt and I have been having night sweats (and some during the day!) for a week or so now ... so let's hope it's a good sign for you too    x


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Meeps and congrats on your BFP

Good luck Nic, my OTD is tomorrow yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Jan,

I had terrible night sweats and and now I am nearly 5 weeks!   So it was definitely a sign for me.

Good luck for your test    

Fingers crossed you'll be posting good news soon,

Jen


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi ladies

Yes, I started getting night sweats on my 2ww (only with my second succesful ICSI).

I really hope you all get your well deserved   . 

Baby dust to all  

Lorna xx


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all  

I have been having night sweats for the past three days. I have just also had a sweat just now during the day and tried to dry my hair and couldn't stand the hairdryer any where near me.

I am now starting to go a bit crazy with the 2ww, OFD not until 15.11.11 but feel I cant wait much longer so may do one early.  

Congratulations Jade on your BFP   and to anyone else who i have missed. Thoughts to the ladies with the BFN

Wishing all the ladies who are testing tomorrow  its my lucky day to.  

love to all


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Well that does sound promising!!!! Not long to go now!!!! 

Congrats and good luck xxxx


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Well it turned out to be a BFN  

Good luck to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Jan,

 

So sorry to hear that it turned out to be a bfn this time around.   There are no words that can really make a difference right now, I know. Try to take care of yourself and take time to heal. IVF is so very hard.

Thinking of you  

Jen xx


----------



## Nic99 (Oct 24, 2011)

So sorry Jan, I know its heartbreaking.  Sending you big hugs  

Put your feet up and spoil yourself this weekend x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

im glad to hear its not just me having night sweats. i had them quite bad through down reg stage on my last attempt but they stopped when i started stimming. this time the same bad through down reg then stopped when started stimming. i had ec on tue and et on thur and have had hot sweats the past few nights, whats wrong with me


----------

